# Carplan Triplewax Car Shampoo



## bellissimo (Jul 28, 2009)

I used the Carplan Triplewax Car Shampoo as I had some left over. The result was a good finish, but after a few days of of rain, it seems as though the dirt is sticking to my bodywork or the the shampoo wax is reacting in a not very nice way.

Is this typical of wax shampoo's like this?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

thats why its uselly 4 quid in asda for a reason mate:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i used to use this and got a good finish with it, have you clayed the car as the dirt may be sticking to the "rough" surface?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I personally don't favour that product. It can go quite streaky if you don't rinse the car off properly too. The "liquid wax" in that product won't really protect your paint and still leaves your paint unprotected, hence why you're getting contaminants sticking to your paint again. 

Using it as a shampoo is fine and dandy but it's not a protecting product what so ever. Poorboys waxes are excellent value for money and they're pretty hard wearing for the money you outlay. 

A good polish and wax will help stuff sticking to your car after just a few days and even up to a few weeks or beyond depending if you went higher up the market or not in terms of quality of product! 

Edit: Better still, as said above, clay the car to remove these sticky contaminants, any road tars etc (have a search for what is involved in this process), polish the car (Autoglym SRP is usually readily available and cheap!), then use something like Autoglym Gloss protection which is a sealant, this will also give a deeper gloss to the paint, then wax..

I've merely used Autoglym's range of products to tell you a good process for the beginnings of a good workable surface in case you get addicted to this detailing stuff 

When you run out of shampoo next time, nick into halfords for some autoglym, it's not a wildly foamy shampoo, but it's not the foam in shampoo's that get rid of surface dirt. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## bellissimo (Jul 28, 2009)

I used the Carplan shampoo-wax a couple weeks after giving the car a shampoo-clay-wax treatment. Because the car was dirty I thought I would use it up for a quick wash.

I can't be 100% certain, but I think it's this shampoo that has caused the bodywork to look awful after a bit of rain.


----------



## bellissimo (Jul 28, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> i used to use this and got a good finish with it, have you clayed the car as the dirt may be sticking to the "rough" surface?


I clayed and waxed two weeks prior to using this shampoo and the finish was really good but after a bit of rain it looks terrible.


----------

